# Arctic Monarch M683 How to change "C" valve?



## vintageauto (Dec 20, 2009)

I have an older Arctic 7 1/2 foot steel plow on a 91 Suburban, and it gradually loses lift as it gets warmer...have full power hot or cold on angle...fluid is clean and topped up (dextron)...according to my arctic/monarch manual...the troubleshooting flow chart says change C valve....where can I get the valve here in Winnipeg, Manitoba.....and does anyone know how to change it (have been looking for a how to on changing the valve online and have not had any luck.....Please, any help greatly appreciated...Thanks in Advance...


----------



## 1982_F350 (Nov 15, 2010)

So I am betting you know this but on the Arctic snowplow site there is a dealer locator. I wasn't able to find much information on this plow but I did find that you can do a dealer locator, and find one close to your house (if any).

http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/english/index.php 
_____________________________________________________
1982 Ford F350 W Meyers plow
1989 Chevy 1500 W snowbear plow
1990 John Deere garden tractor w front blade


----------

